# Slippy's Firepit/Outdoor Cooking Area project and Big Wood!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been slowly building an outdoor recreational firepit that will double as an outdoor cooking area. I've cleared, leveled and framed out the area for the outdoor kitchen/pit area. I started digging the footing for the rebar reinforced concrete pad that will be approx 8" deep and 60" in diameter in the center of the framed area. I'll put the actual fire pit on this pad. Then I'll fill the rest of the area of the patio with pea gravel. 
View attachment 11133


We ended winter with a small surplus of wood that I had cut, split myself. But I wasn't looking forward to cutting/splitting again so lazy me ordered 192 cubic feet of firewood! That's a 4'x6'x8' stack. (A bit more than a cord.)

I took this pic from my deck after I filled up my largest firewood rack. I've got two more small racks to fill up then I'm going to need to build another large rack to store the wood and a covered rack by the firepit. That's a lot of firewood for a southern boy.
View attachment 11134


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Party at Slippy's!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Around here, a cord is 4x4x8. Back when, plowboys, "farming guys", would fill any need you had! Too old to swing that mall today! Oak only, seasoned or not! Looks like one helluva party spot.....wheres the hot tub??


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Show me the wimmin!!! I'm old but not that old!!"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Around here, a cord is 4x4x8. Back when, plowboys, "farming guys", would fill any need you had! Too old to swing that mall today! Oak only, seasoned or not! Looks like one helluva party spot.....wheres the hot tub??


You are correct, a cord is 4X4X8 EVERYWHERE. The woodman was able to fill out his delivery truck and that's what it came to. Of course he charged me for it but I wanted as much as he could carry. 100% oak most seasoned, some a bit wet but we got time and plenty of sunshine over the next few months.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I only post this cause some folks are turds! And should be banished from society!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be over, when does the party start? Looking good.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks perfect for say ---80lb pig spit roasted over an open fire. I will volunteer to help turn the spit. Of course the turners get first choice on the cracklins.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I am jealous of you slippy..perfect for a smoking rig too


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been thinking about something like this as a part of my "Cooking Preps" in a SHTF situation. Cooking means fire and fire is dangerous so many homes in the South had a location away from the main house in which to cook. Without air conditioning cooking made it unbearably hot inside the house so safety and comfort were the reasons. 

I may add a covered lean to style structure on this pit down the road. But for now, it will serve me on the non-rainy days as well as provide a fun recreational place to gather with family and friends.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicely done sir.

Let me know when it's done and I'll bring over a couple of friends to show you how to take care of your meat.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like you have done a fine job there Slippy. :applouse:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Party at Slippy's!


I was thinking the same thing. LOL Sasquatch is in charge of bringing the women.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great job so far Slippy! When it's done you should get some of these outdoor lazy boys...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shown this a few times before. Here would be a good design for a wood rack. Keeps wood nice and dry and ready to go in the rain and snow of WI.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Great job, I'm thinking of doing something similar...OTOH why bother, I haven't got any friends to invite over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

graynomad said:


> Great job, I'm thinking of doing something similar...OTOH why bother, I haven't got any friends to invite over.
> View attachment 11144


Just name the date and time, I'll be there. Just not Wednesday, I'm busy.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh goody, how about Thursday, Bundaberg isn't too far from your place is it? I can contribute say $100 to your airfare as long as you bring the beer


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Great job, I'm thinking of doing something similar...OTOH why bother, I haven't got any friends to invite over.
> View attachment 11144


Mmmm Australia Huh. Always wanted to go to Australia.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, Slip, now that the Georgia legislature is going to make fireworks legal once again, you know what ya gotta do.
Keep a stash of Black Cats on hand, and when the party is getting nice and mellow after the first fifth or case or so, throw a couple 10 packs of fire crackers into the burning pit and yell INCOMING!!!
:glee::glee::glee:

Yeah, I'm just an old soldier. A sick old soldier.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Mmmm Australia Huh. Always wanted to go to Australia.


I was in Sydney for 5 days in 1970. But I don't remember very much. But I must have had fun, 'cause I returned broke.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

In the unlikely event that any of you guys get out here one day you are welcome to stay on our land and chew the fat around a fire, I may even provide some beer, but then again I'm a tight arse so it might be safer to bring your own


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, Slip, now that the Georgia legislature is going to make fireworks legal once again, you know what ya gotta do.
> Keep a stash of Black Cats on hand, and when the party is getting nice and mellow after the first fifth or case or so, throw a couple 10 packs of fire crackers into the burning pit and yell INCOMING!!!
> :glee::glee::glee:
> 
> Yeah, I'm just an old soldier. A sick old soldier.:armata_PDT_25:


Note to self: invite RPD to the next cookout!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

graynomad said:


> In the unlikely event that any of you guys get out here one day you are welcome to stay on our land and chew the fat around a fire, I may even provide some beer, but then again I'm a tight arse so it might be safer to bring your own


If I start rowing the boat now, I should be there around this time next year. See you then, but I don't like Fosters... Keep that in mind cause I'll be thirsty.

Thanks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Note to self: invite RPD to the next cookout!!!


RPD is a definite invite. LOL


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks great slippy, I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

More Progress Pics Please!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've knocked off work for the afternoon and I'm starting to hydrate in anticipation of working on my firepit. Its only about 85 F but its 100% humidity and its brutal. It's sap the senses out of you. Hopefully I'll get the form for the concrete pad built then if it doesn't rain, tomorrow early am I'll pour the concrete.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy, you are not planning to build your fire on the concrete, are you?

If so, are you using firebrick mortar? Normal concrete performs pretty much like river rock when exposed to the heat of a fire.

I bet you have an outdoor fire place that will set on the concrete...


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> ...but I don't like Fosters... Keep that in mind cause I'll be thirsty.
> 
> Thanks.


That's OK, I don't think any Aussies drink Fosters either, around here it's all XXXX, yes that's the actual brand name, "four X".









Question, why do Queenslanders drink XXXX? Because they can't spell "beer".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Slippy, you are not planning to build your fire on the concrete, are you?
> 
> If so, are you using firebrick mortar? Normal concrete performs pretty much like river rock when exposed to the heat of a fire.
> 
> I bet you have an outdoor fire place that will set on the concrete...


PaulS,

Excellent question on the concrete and one that I learned a number of years ago when I participated in the building of a pit with a friend on his farm. Our concrete mix is basically Portland Cement, Lime, Silica, Limestone, Calcium Aluminate and Calcium Sulphate and Fireproof Mortar Mix Supplement (crushed fireclay) that can withstand fires directly.

The last pit I built with the help of brickmasons was 6' in diameter and burned well over 500 fires directly on the concrete, many for hours with no adverse affects. The pit was large enough to use 4x4 pallets as a base and once I had a fire that lasted 3 days. We burnt lots of resin saturated Southern Yellow Pine and the fire was HOT. (I wasn't proud of the things that happened before, during and after those 3 days...but such is life)

Mrs Slippy and I set the form and rebar this evening and the pit size is 56" in diameter. We're ready to pour concrete tomorrow am, weather permitting. I have a welder building me a 48" round Grate made from Stainless Steel (I forget the level of fire rating on the steel but it is supposed to be a very high level).

Most, if not all fires will be built on the grate. I'll also have a Fire Ring with a swing arm grill on which to cook. I call it a Texas Style Pit if that is the correct term.

Hopefully more photos tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 11165


The pit pad has been poured, the forms removed and the next phase is coming up! (My back is sore)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, yea, yea......When can I pee in it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Yea, yea, yea......When can I pee in it?


Bathroom is the 2nd tree to the right and back of the patio area please.:idea:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shortly after 8:30 am 8 yards of Crushed Pea Gravel was delivered to Slippy Lodge and dumped near the fire pit project. A shovel, rake, wheel barrow and biceps like pistons and shoulders like steel girders, Slip began the task of spreading and hand tamping lots of freakin' gravel. Son 1 did show up to give old Dad a bit of relief and spread the last few wheel barrels full of gravel.

View attachment 11208


View attachment 11209


View attachment 11210


Next weekend I'll hit it with a Vibrating Plate Compactor, fill in some low spots and level it one more time then get to work on some brick and mortar. (Damn, I wish I was 21 or 31 or 41 or even 51 again! My old back is sore again.)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

When you're done there, come make me one. 
I have cookies and beer.
Bacon if you're nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> When you're done there, come make me one.
> I have cookies and beer.
> Bacon if you're nice.


I need to recuperate first so give me a week or so. Getting old sucks...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice. Yall are doing good. Hope it dont make any of these old reprobates jealous around here..lol. Where the keg box going to set? Kindly dont put it close to the fire. Thanks.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...biceps like pistons and shoulders like steel girders...


Gee Slippy we sound more and more alike all the time


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now all you need is a cider press and maybe a still too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great job Slippy! Are you gonna put pavestones down next?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Great job Slippy! Are you gonna put pavestones down next?


Mrs Slippy decides what is next. I'm just (like Graynomad) the muscle....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy decides what is next. I'm just (like Graynomad) the muscle....


Da mussel... aka da slave labor!!!

Just kidding. It really does look great! Lotta good times are gonna be around that pit.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I am soooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!! 
That's a sweet set up, Slippy.
What's on the menu??

BTW, I'm going to steal your design. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Firepit is 95% complete! We modified our plan in the interest of cost and opted to use crushed pea gravel as the base for the sitting area of the firepit area instead of pavers. I compacted the pea gravel using a vibrating plate compactor and you can set a lawn chair on the gravel and it won't sink in to the gravel. I then built a simple wood rack out of some treated wood that I had laying around from other projects.

I'll do a little bit of landscaping with Citronella and Lemon Grasses as well as plant a few Wax Myrtles. Those plants are all natural mosquito repellents and look pretty good too. A little bit of mulch and the area should be complete. What a fun project.

Even though the weather is warm, I had to build a small fire the other night to "christen" the firepit. Slippy Approved!

View attachment 11547


View attachment 11548


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks really great Slippy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I dream about living where I could have something like that. Be alone and not bothered!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome slippy. Great place to sit, drink some beer, and lie to one another. LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to see pikes standing at the major quarters. (N, S, E, W) Heads need not be attached...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I hope to sip some knob creek around that firepit one day. Great job Slippy!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here's an idea for the future. Looks pretty easy to rig up something similar.


----------

